# Time Warner Releases Live TV Streaming Web App



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

* Time Warner Releases Live TV Streaming Web App*

Excerpt:

"Time Warner has rolled out a new TV viewing option for its customers to enjoy from the safety of home (and _only _from home). Live TV streams are now flowing to compatible web browsers for those with Time Warner TV and internet services. The TWC TV web app is in beta, but supports Chrome, Firefox, Internet Explorer, and Safari. Although, the service does have a number of catches."


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

DirecTV CFO Patrick Doyle announced customers will be able to stream movies off it's web site begining sometime in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> DirecTV CFO Patrick Doyle announced customers will be able to stream movies off it's web site begining sometime in the 2nd quarter.


Great news!!!!! (I'm a sub)


----------

